# MFC-20 Destined For Greatness



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

February 20th
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
Live on HDNet 10:00 PM ET​
Fight Card

*Welterweight Championship:* Pat Healy vs Ryan Ford
*Lightweight Championship:* Derrick Noble vs Antonio McKee
Paul Daley vs Nick Thompson
Bryan Baker vs Rory Singer
Solomon Hutcherson vs Dave Mewborn
Roger Hollett vs David Heath
Simon Marini vs Ryan Machan
Donovan Foley vs Josh Russell
Kyle Dietz vs Evan Sanguin
Richard Symonds vs Brad Zazulak


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dam I was hoping I wouldnt be working, wouldnt mind going to this but isnt looking like its a possibility.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

I managed to get my schedule shifted, and will be there for this. :thumbsup:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MFC Welterweight Championship
Ryan Ford (171) vs. Pat Healy (169)

MFC Lightweight Championship
Antonio McKee (155) vs. Derrick Noble (155)

Paul Daley (171.5) vs. Nick Thompson (170)
Rory Singer (185.5) vs. Bryan Baker (182)
Roger Hollett (204) vs. David Heath (204)
Solomon Hutcherson (185.5) vs. David Mewborn (185)
Simon Marini (155) vs. Ryan Machan (155)
Alain Hernandez (155) vs. Evan Sanguin (153)
Donovan Foley (151) vs. Josh Russell (151)
Richard Symons (200) vs. Brad Zazulak (197)


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm assuming that MFC has a 1 pound allowance in title fights if Healy is 171.

Should be a fun card. Anyone know if there's a stream for it anywhere? (I don't get HDNet)


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

> “I really want to apologize to the MFC and to Nick Thompson for missing weight,” Daley said. “I don’t know why; I hope I’m not making this a habit. Maybe it’s, in part, [due] to the 20-hour flight.”
> 
> Daley (19-7-2) has missed weight for each of his past two fights. In December, he came in four pounds overweight for his bout with UFC veteran John Alessio at MFC 19. Daley defeated Alessio by technical knockout midway through the second round.


He better not make a habit of it, especially if he does join the UFC someday, or fights for a major belt.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Posted in the other thread but here it is again.

Yeah he needs to get his shit together especially if he wants to get into the bigger organiztions but unlike the Nevada or California, the River Cree Athletic Commission doesn't give you the extra 30/60 mins to try and make it again, it's either you make it the first time or you don't.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone watching?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, silly question, I suppose.

Team Dagger is going to get daggered.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well I have to go for Solomon if he is gonna punch Mewborn in the face.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I seriously hate that man, so I'm going with Mewborn.

SERIOUSLY, hate.

Just makes me think of that stupid Team Dagger crap.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Couple good elbows from the corner


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh shit, it's on tonight.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I swear, Kenny Rice keeps getting the names mixed up with each-other.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Whoa, Mike Tyson's doing MMA now?

EDIT: Holy shit it's Chrisl972!!!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wishful thinking from Pavelich.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shit, I don't have sound, so you're gonna have to fill me in on the important audio.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Pretty sure I heard Rice mention that plazz is a whore. :thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Pavelich pretty much said he's going to take over the MMA world.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah, I see Rice is brought his A-game tonight :thumbsup:


The whoole world? Now that's one hell of a goal


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, David Heath.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Hollett may knock the hairs off his chinny chin chin.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

2.7 strikes a minute


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I see Heath learned a thing of two from Babalu


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

David Heath vs. Ryoto Machida II plz.

Heath is pumped.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

He's still ugly.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I love it when commentators over exaggerate experience.

Everything is down to experience, Heath just won then because of experience. Not because Hollett is crap or anything, he just showed great experience.

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, it's important, but jeeeez... announcers do it all the time.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hell yeah love seeing me some commercials for K-1.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope they don't show the WGP, I've seen that too many times. Show some MAX

PS: Rory IsGAY Singer is one of the ugliest motherf*ckers I've ever seen


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Singer's a freakin moron!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Stop bullying him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

My god what a fight that was insane especially since both those guys are solid.

Baker has a bright future.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, Baker is a poet.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

So good to see mma in the ring.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I might miss the Daley fight unfortunately.


----------



## lilk2380 (Mar 4, 2007)

where can i catch this play by play at?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

El ***** man I want Mckee to win just for that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

HDNet


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll do a bit, the Antonio Mckee/Derrick Noble 155lb title fight is about to start.

They stand around for a while....

Knee or kick hurts Mckee, Noble flurries but Mckee recovers, back on their feet.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That kd was weird.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah what was it?

The L+P begins?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Shot attempt while the other guy was starting to kick. :dunno:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

This better not go 5 rounds 

It's 4.30am, and I'm watching antonio mckee in a 5 round fight.

He's going to put me to sleep for sure.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This fight bloooowwss


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Of course it's going 5 rounds it's Mckee


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Antonio Mckee always bloowwwwws 

It's just now he has to be in 5 round title fights, so we have to endure 2 more rounds everytime.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Did anyone bother to mention to these guys that this is a FIGHT?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mckee doesn't believe in fighting he is a wrestler.

However it looks like he took a TKD 101 class.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Booooooo wrestlers


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If I see one more sloppy Yagi Yupchagi, I'm gonna stab some customers.

BRING ON DALLEYY!!


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Daley Next!

EDIT:

"Antonio's doing his best to make this exciting"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone who thinks Bader or other guys are Lay and prayers should be forced to watch Mckee.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Did Kenny Rice just say, "The more you watch Antonio Mckee, the more you appreciate him"


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think he meant "The more you appreciate life"


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That fight almost made me like Rosholt, almost.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn well at least Rosholt fights MLS.

Honestly it's time for the opposite of Mckee.

Daley.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I'll give it to Jake, he may get punched in the face a lot but at least it's fun to watch.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Seeemmmmttteexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Mckee and Noble's striking ratings are 7.

Daley is only two ahead with 9........

If they are 7, Daley is 50.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Um, Thompson as athletic?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

That leg is going to die.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Daley is throwing his kick like Remy.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm, Paul didn't do so bad on the ground. Probably still gonna get subbed though


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

"That was a weak submission attempt"

hahahhaa, kenny just makes me wet myself.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bueno kd.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

For the love of god, he almost had him!

Damn, hell of a size difference eh?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damnit, I'm not at home, did Daley win yet?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish Paul could cut to 155.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

ThaFranchise said:


> Damnit, I'm not at home, did Daley win yet?


He maybe about to get subbed.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone else think that Paul could have won the first?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I do, he did way more than Nick, kicked his leg a bunch. Nick only had a bit of G+P at the end. Not much though. I gave it to Paul.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn Daley get a ground game.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent smother job by GOAT.

F*ck, Daley needs to somehow get his ass to MAX


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

******* 30-27?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Seriously, whoever gave it 30-27 needs to GTFO of juding mixed martial arts.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

30-27 was some bullshit but Thompson won.

Daley is still the best striker at 170.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going, I'm pissed off.

It's 5.35am anyway.. I'll check Ford/Healy out tomorrow.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This fight doesn't change much for me. Daley still showed he had great striking (knocked homie down too) and that's why I like him. Not cause he's a good MMA or anything, but he's a fantastic striker. And that's what he should stick to, or train really really hard on his ground game.

But this might also mean that we won't see Daley in UFC for a LOOONG time

And seriously, what's up with the size difference?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I like Thompson. He did pretty well. 

Also David Heath coming out to "Where's My Mind". Nice.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, this fight is amazing. I've never seen so many reversal :thumbsup:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I have to give it to Paul for this post on a forum where the thread was titled "Which 5 people have most influenced the BJJ you use?"

Paul's list

Melvin Manhoef
Anderson Silva
Andy Souwer
Joeri Mes


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL awesome


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Who hasn't been influenced by Souwer in their bjj game?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I know I have


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Man I went live on Friday it was so much fun.

I took some pictures with a shitty camera on put them on here if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Man I went live on Friday it was so much fun.
> 
> I took some pictures with a shitty camera on put them on here if anyone wants to see them.




Cool, where about where you sitting? I was near the entrance for the fighters.

Yeah it was a pretty good night, the only time I remember being bored was the Derrick Noble/Antonio McKee fight.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Gallows said:


> Cool, where about where you sitting? I was near the entrance for the fighters.
> 
> Yeah it was a pretty good night, the only time I remember being bored was the Derrick Noble/Antonio McKee fight.


I was in the 8th row in the back right corner back right from were you walked in.

But for the main event I snuck up to the front and sat down becuase no one was sitting there. I dont know if someone was gambling and was winning so didn't bother or just couldn't make it but ethier way im happy.

No one complained and I just sat front row the whole fight.

Heres a few pics sorry for bad quality I was using a dispossable camrea and they didnt turn out too good. Heres a few of them.



















This ones my favorite you can see that guy from TUF KOd in the corner. This is from row 8.










Ryan Ford as you know the crowd was going nuts at this point.










Pat Healy I think I was about the only one not booing.


I also met Jason Mcdonald and got a photo but id rather not post a photo of myself./

But ya Derrick Noble/Antonio McKee was boring. 5 rounds of feeling eachother out.


----------

